# Red LED head for surefire 961



## glock63 (Jan 30, 2013)

Can any of our custom builders here create a red LED head for the surefire 961 light? I would like something in the 300-400 lumen range for night hunting.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Feb 25, 2013)

vinhnguyen54* can make a P60 drop-in with a red LED. See link below.*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ns-All-Copper-Bonded-PCBs-even-XP-G2s-MT-G2-)


----------

